
Ask HN: Why do you people make open-source projects? - karimdag
I was just wondering: why ? You&#x27;re not getting paid, you&#x27;re giving your own time, (sometimes) you&#x27;re giving up sleep.. Don&#x27;t get me wrong though I&#x27;m not complaining, I&#x27;m really grateful (so a MILLION thank you). I just want to know what drives you to do so.
======
coreyp_1
For me, it's the opportunity to create something that I have a vision for, but
that also is of use to others. The worst thing in the world would be to create
something that nobody cares about. I view coding as art, and what artist would
want his art to be unappreciated?

Secondly, the projects are a tool, but often they are of a complexity that
makes it difficult for just one single person to complete. By making it open
source, it invites others to partake in the beauty of project, and together,
to be able to accomplish more than you could on your own.

Lastly, by many people collaborating on a useful tool, it will often
eventually pay for itself as the contributors find ways to monetize their
knowledge and experience by loosely-related, tangential projects.

If you want to join in on a Node.js based project:
[https://github.com/coreyp1/defiant](https://github.com/coreyp1/defiant)

~~~
karimdag
Oh!.. Btw, 21. That made my day.

------
chippy
> You're not getting paid, you're giving your own time

Many if not most open source developers get paid and do it for a living. Ask
yourself "why" is another, possibly better question.

~~~
karimdag
Oh, I didn't know that. Thanks for the info!

------
bpmedley
For me, it's the hope of realizing equality.

------
jacalata
Google has a ton of results for this question.

~~~
karimdag
Yeah I know but everyone is different plus I wanted to have a conversation
with people and not just be a passive reader.

~~~
jacalata
Conversations are better when you do some work to understand existing
information first. If you don't know anything it's not a conversation, you're
asking for spoon feeding.

~~~
karimdag
You're right.

